# coding 27096 & 20610



## carriewilliams65 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it okay to code 27096 (with 77003) & 20610 in the same visit? Per the notes the they are getting the SI Joint injection with fluoro and a seperate needle is injected in the hip. This is also being done in an office setting.
We had an audit done and we were told that this is not okay to do?? Just thought I would check around for any advice.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 22, 2009)

NCCI Edits state that CPT 20610 is a component of Comprehensive code 27096, that is allowed if an appropriate modifier is present.

If the two procedures are separate and distinct procedures, you can code 20610-59 in addition to the 27096.


----------

